# mlb.tv Issue



## rrudd2 (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm new to TiVo and this community, so I hope I'm posting in the right forum.

We've got the Roamio that supports OTA TV. Right now, it's its connected to our wifi network.

I've got the MLB.TV Spring Training package. I've watched games the last two days and at the end of both games I've received the following message on my screen:










The only way I can find to clear this message is to restart the Roamio. I haven't run across anything on the remote that clears this message.

Does anyone else get this message? If so, how do you clear it?

Thanks in advance.

Ron


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

I did see that once. Playing a recorded program cleared it for me.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I don't use that app, but have you tried pressing Clear button?


----------



## Riverdome (May 12, 2005)

Different question but same app - it just doesn't work. Games play fine on my laptop so no issues with router / ISP but on my Tivo I can't get a single game to load. I get the loading message and then ultimately the Tivo reboots.

I thought I saw a similar thread on TC last season but a search didn't help. Any thoughts?


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

I just watched the end of the Nats/Yankees game and didn't see what you posted above, it just went to a "this game has completed" screen. I left it there for about 5 mins and then just navigated back to the game listings. Nothing odd, it all operated as it should.

Maybe something with your provider or with the channel sourcing the broadcast of the game you were watching.

This is the first time I've used to TiVo MLB.tv app and have to say I'm impressed with the picture quality, much better than I thought it would be and although I haven't checked yet, it's definitely better than it looked last year on the PS3. Maybe it's because there's a light load on the servers as it's spring training, I'm hoping not though as it looks very good.


----------



## rrudd2 (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm brand new at TiVo, so I may have something screwed up. I will see what I can figure out as I go.

I really like the MLB.TV app too. Picture quality is excellent. App is very responsive. I just need to figure out what's causing the message to remain on the screen after the game I'm watching ends.


----------



## frombhto323 (Jan 24, 2002)

I had intended to watch a spring training game on Monday when I was snowed in. Got the same message. Call CS, and after 10-15 of useless rote troubleshooting, the rep found out that spring training games are not available through Tivo, only regular season games. She didn't know why.

If anyone from Tivo is reading this message, please explain why.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Is it a case of you having to have full MLB Premium (which includes the spring training games) for it to work on a TiVo? Ie, is it the accounting is such that just the spring training package won't work?

I've had no problems; I have MLB Premium.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

I have the Premium package and spring training games have been working fine for me.


----------



## rrudd2 (Jan 10, 2014)

I specifically bought the MLB.TV Spring Training package that was available earlier this year. I wanted to try it before I committed to a full season.

I intend to buy the MLB.TV premium package before the season starts.


----------



## frombhto323 (Jan 24, 2002)

I have MLB Premium and have been an uninterrupted subscriber for three years.


----------



## frombhto323 (Jan 24, 2002)

keenanSR said:


> I have the Premium package and spring training games have been working fine for me.


Good to know. I'll try it again. MLB through Tivo is one of the major reasons I upgraded to Roamio in the first place.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

I have the Premium package and Spring Training games on my Roamio are fantastic...the app is awesome and fast (unlike the P4)

To be honest the app ran just fine on the P4 but was just really sow last season...but the games still looked great


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

I have been watching games on the roamio. When I watch a game, I hit the info button,but I can't go back to watching full screen. Which button do I press? Clear doesn't work. Any ideas? Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

ok so I'm wrong...for some reason I can only watch about half the spring training games (there's no rhyme or reason as to which ones are allowed)

I did pay for MLB.TV premium


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

szvers said:


> I have been watching games on the roamio. When I watch a game, I hit the info button,but I can't go back to watching full screen. Which button do I press? Clear doesn't work. Any ideas? Thanks.


I believe that you can do it two ways, Info (again) or Zoom.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

spaldingclan said:


> ok so I'm wrong...for some reason I can only watch about half the spring training games (there's no rhyme or reason as to which ones are allowed)
> 
> I did pay for MLB.TV premium


The games that are listed with the message "you are not authorized" is because there was no tv broadcast for that game that day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

humbb said:


> I believe that you can do it two ways, Info (again) or Zoom.


Thank you , zoom worked.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

szvers said:


> The games that are listed with the message "you are not authorized" is because there was no tv broadcast for that game that day.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ha, that's funny...I just assumed all games are televised even though it's just spring training.


----------



## wickerbill (Apr 4, 2002)

So am I the only one whose TiVo crashes almost every time I use the mlb.tv app? I have tried using it both last Fall and earlier this week and it almost always crashes the TiVo and forces a reboot within an hour of starting. I have just gone back to my Apple TV because it interrupts recordings and is way too disruptive when the crash happens.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

Haven't experienced that with mlb.tv on the roamio.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

Didn't have a crash problem on either my Premier or Roamio


----------



## rocket777 (Sep 11, 2013)

I see the OP's message in a dialog box right after trying to pick the game. If I choose a game that's not listed on my pc as an available mlb.tv game, then the tivo app can't play it and I get the unauthorized message.

What I'm really miffed at is a _spoiler bug_ when playing an archived game. The skip to inning shows you if the bottom of the 9th was not needed (i.e. by being blanked out or not), and so you then know that the home team won, though the scores are not shown. When the bottom of the 9th is available, you know the home team had to bat in the 9th, which can spoil it a bit too. This is not an issue with the pc version which never shows the bot 9th any differently.

I experienced a few other bugs while playing around and once it crashed the Tivo.

One time I had a Yankee game playing, while the jump to inning and game info was on a different game. This occurred while I was checking out the resume feature and was switching between a few games to see if it remembered where I last was. Interestingly, it remembered the position across crashes. I guess that's a plus.

The picture is great :up: and the audio glitches I got during the post season package seem to have been fixed once SP started :up:. But I still would like a way of choosing the resolution I want.


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

wickerbill said:


> So am I the only one whose TiVo crashes almost every time I use the mlb.tv app? I have tried using it both last Fall and earlier this week and it almost always crashes the TiVo and forces a reboot within an hour of starting. I have just gone back to my Apple TV because it interrupts recordings and is way too disruptive when the crash happens.


I never had this issue until yesterday, when our Roamio rebooted twice while watching MLB. What was different yesterday was more people using our Internet connection simultaneously than usual in mid-day on our microwave Internet link.

I suspect that these reboots are occurring when network congestion interferes with smooth data flow. Of course the code should ideally have better error recovery than that, this problem is an opportunity for TiVo to improve.

Thank (insert deity) we have a Roku and an Apple TV and Macs and tablets so I can still watch baseball!


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

rocket777 said:


> I see the OP's message in a dialog box right after trying to pick the game. If I choose a game that's not listed on my pc as an available mlb.tv game, then the tivo app can't play it and I get the unauthorized message.
> 
> What I'm really miffed at is a _spoiler bug_ when playing an archived game. The skip to inning shows you if the bottom of the 9th was not needed (i.e. by being blanked out or not), and so you then know that the home team won, though the scores are not shown. When the bottom of the 9th is available, you know the home team had to bat in the 9th, which can spoil it a bit too. This is not an issue with the pc version which never shows the bot 9th any differently.
> 
> ...


I have called Tivo and MLB about the bottom of the ninth thing and obviously they don't care as its been a full season now and nothings been done. This program is good because its the only way i can watch The Red Sox, but if there were any other option i wouldnt pay for MLB.


----------



## rrudd2 (Jan 10, 2014)

rocket777 said:


> I see the OP's message in a dialog box right after trying to pick the game. If I choose a game that's not listed on my pc as an available mlb.tv game, then the tivo app can't play it and I get the unauthorized message.


:up::up::up:Thank you rocket777!!!

I got the message again twice this weekend, once on Saturday and once on Sunday. The Cubs were playing "split-squad" games, and I know I attempted to tune to both games each day, in order to figure out which one was blacked out.

I will test that scenario again if I have a chance to see if that is indeed the problem.


----------

